# Saw Sharpening



## done hot (Feb 15, 2012)

I I have an old stanley dovetail saw and am wondering how I can get it sharpened. I'd rather send it somewhere for someone else to sharpen but I haven't been able to find a place that could do it. Does anyone know of a place that sharpen's saws?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

where are you located?


----------



## done hot (Feb 15, 2012)

I live in eastern Idaho but I am willing to send it anywhere in the U.S. to get it sharpened.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

send it to some of the member on this board wed do it for ya for a fee


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm also interested in learning how to sharpen dovetail saw any info is well appreciated . Thanks


----------



## AndrewD (Feb 29, 2012)

*Sharpening*



knechtd said:


> I I have an old stanley dovetail saw and am wondering how I can get it sharpened. I'd rather send it somewhere for someone else to sharpen but I haven't been able to find a place that could do it. Does anyone know of a place that sharpen's saws?




I have always used Bull sharpening in Oak Park ,IL. www.bullsharpening.com 
their prices are reasonable. And I have always had great service. They have been around for 25+ years!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Viorato831 said:


> I'm also interested in learning how to sharpen dovetail saw any info is well appreciated . Thanks


Haven't tried it myself but here is some info I found interesting:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=24976 

http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=24977

http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=29738


----------

